# Blue salt



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

Hello we are wanting to treat our salt blue so us and our clients can see the salt. What can we use to do this


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

https://www.organicdye.com/orco-products/
Detroit salt uses Prussian blue I believe.


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> https://www.organicdye.com/orco-products/
> Detroit salt uses Prussian blue I believe.


We already have our tractor trailer load of salt. We are looking for something to spray onto our salt


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

try spraying this then? http://www.chromatechcolors.com/colorants/dyes/

Idk really what you're getting at, it's not like they inject each grain of salt with the dye, it's sprayed on at some point either way.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Plus I've found blue harder to see on asphalt anyway... Walks is a different story though...


----------



## 2low (Oct 1, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> try spraying this then? http://www.chromatechcolors.com/colorants/dyes/
> 
> Idk really what you're getting at, it's not like they inject each grain of salt with the dye, it's sprayed on at some point either way.


This is fusion salt treatment 





I'm looking for something like that but blue


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

2low said:


> This is fusion salt treatment
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So get some liquid calcium chloride or brine or beet juice, add the dye and then spray.

the video you posted is pre wetting a pile with deicer made by beet juice, increasing effectiveness of salt in drier/ colder snowfalls.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

2low said:


> Hello we are wanting to treat our salt blue so us and our clients can see the salt. What can we use to do this


Do you just want to change the colour?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

We get treated that the distributor mixes himself. I'll ask them the treatment name. Mag Cal and colorant mix. They pump it from a tote and apply to the bulk pile


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ours is treated and tan... This way it looks like I'm rolling with the good Egyptian stuff everyone covets...


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

2low said:


> Hello we are wanting to treat our salt blue so us and our clients can see the salt. What can we use to do this


Are they really asking you for this, or is this something you came up with? I've never heard this request before. Waste of time and money unless you want to apply an anti-caking agent. Educate them...you want your client to see brine...not deicers.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ours is treated and tan... This way it looks like I'm rolling with the good Egyptian stuff everyone covets...
> 
> View attachment 209458


Pre mixed with sand?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

A glow in the dark dye would be awesome though....


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

GAMECHANGER: Glo-Melt


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Patented here first....
All royalties will go to my wife (of course)


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Hmmmmm. Might have to test this out.
Will post pics


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

NBRam1500 said:


> Hmmmmm. Might have to test this out.
> Will post pics


Won't work here,

We still can't get a


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Ours is treated and tan... This way it looks like I'm rolling with the good Egyptian stuff everyone covets...
> 
> View attachment 209458


@Defcon 5 loves the Egyptian brown...


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Most glow in the dark mediums need a light charge to activate, then fade as they run out of charge. i cannot see this being a cheap endeavor to treat an entire stockpile or an easy one to find a environmentally safe product...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mr.Markus said:


> Most glow in the dark mediums need a light charge to activate, then fade as they run out of charge. i cannot see this being a cheap endeavor to treat an entire stockpile or an easy one to find a environmentally safe product...


eggzakly. Wisconsin DNR put a stop to Morton from treating their pile Blue this year here. Apparently it gets into the lake. I've seen them crane up and crack totes of blue dye on the dock on top of incoming ship load piles. 
But none the less in reality it is all spread onto the streets which have drainage directly to the lake.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

cjames808 said:


> eggzakly. Wisconsin DNR put a stop to Morton from treating their pile Blue this year here. Apparently it gets into the lake. I've seen them crane up and crack totes of blue dye on the dock on top of incoming ship load piles.
> But none the less in reality it is all spread onto the streets which have drainage directly to the lake.


One day you'll have the same laws for applying salt as you do for pesticides.
Salt, Especially in the East/ Midwest is WAY overused.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

cjames808 said:


> eggzakly. Wisconsin DNR put a stop to Morton from treating their pile Blue this year here. Apparently it gets into the lake. I've seen them crane up and crack totes of blue dye on the dock on top of incoming ship load piles.
> But none the less in reality it is all spread onto the streets which have drainage directly to the lake.


Hey most folks want their ponds dyed anyway...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Lake Michigan isn't naturally blue?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mr.Markus said:


> Most glow in the dark mediums need a light charge to activate, then fade as they run out of charge. i cannot see this being a cheap endeavor to treat an entire stockpile or an easy one to find a environmentally safe product...


Ya just need a jagoff bar mounted above the spinner ( if you have one) shining on the salt to "change " it up.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> Ya just need a jagoff bar mounted above the spinner ( if you have one) shining on the salt to "change " it up.


How about some of those kewl "rock" lights or undercarriage lights...could get the ones that change colour with the muzik.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How about some of those kewl "rock" lights or undercarriage lights...could get the ones that change colour with the muzik.


I'm not sure, I'm having a hard time finding a place to hang the disco-ball


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake Michigan isn't naturally blue?


You have seen those pics of the Holloway Reservoir? they must use too much egyptian brown around here.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Lake Michigan isn't naturally blue?


it's usually brown here, people will miss the blue.


----------



## Chas0218 (Dec 3, 2020)

Tell them to wait until dark.

100 Glow in The Dark Garden Pebbles - UNIVERS TREND


----------



## Rook (Nov 29, 2019)

Heisenberg would be proud


----------



## MULCH CENTER (Jan 11, 2016)

cjames808 said:


> eggzakly. Wisconsin DNR put a stop to Morton from treating their pile Blue this year here. Apparently it gets into the lake. I've seen them crane up and crack totes of blue dye on the dock on top of incoming ship load piles.
> But none the less in reality it is all spread onto the streets which have drainage directly to the lake.


I use POND DYE from the local pond supplier. Mix about an ounce per gallon in a pump up or pressured sprayer, spray and flip.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Hydromaster said:


> Ya just need a jagoff bar mounted above the spinner ( if you have one) shining on the salt to "change " it up.


"Pre lit" at the spinner to activate....


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

MULCH CENTER said:


> I use POND DYE from the local pond supplier. Mix about an ounce per gallon in a pump up or pressured sprayer, spray and flip.


I would think that Morton would be able to use blue pond dye. Heck, what is blue food coloring actually made of?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Pond dye.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

cjames808 said:


> GAMECHANGER: Glo-Melt


Uranium
Radium?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Radium.Thumbs Up


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

jonniesmooth said:


> Uranium
> Radium?


Would the salesperson on that be Hunter Biden, or is it distributed through the Clinton Foundation? I don't know if you've heard of a rock found in the UP of Michigan. It is called Yooperlite, and it glows under UV light, and It's pretty cool. Here are a few we found this past summer:


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Or hydrated calcium sulfate it glows blue under ultraviolet light.


----------

